# Even comic strip characters are more reformed than______



## crhoades (Dec 23, 2004)

today's strip. Check out comics.com for email subscriptions to your favorite comic strips. My 2 favorites are Get Fuzzy and Dilbert. I like get fuzzy because I have a siamese cat and dilbert...well I work in a cubicle and Scott Adams has cameras hidden here to video my life and write about it....


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## turmeric (Dec 23, 2004)

So was this one.


----------



## sastark (Dec 23, 2004)

HAHA! Excellent. Do you ever read "Pearls Before Swine". I love that comic. I'm also a Dilbert fan, since I live in cube-dom.


----------

